# Top 20 Rebuttals



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

I found this awesome web site with great information... we need this for our quest to save the planet from Stinkies!

http://ecigarettereviewed.com/top-20-rebuttals-to-win-an-e-cigarette-debate

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

Nice find @Rob Fisher .


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

Great, thanks Rob
Very interesting

I liked the comments from the ECF founder on #18 - discussing whether vaping is just a fad.
Bottom line is that it has passed fad stage. Here to stay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

